# my new tattoo



## Dcrymes84

a pic of my new tattoo nothing special about the pic just wanted to post my tattoo on here to see what other people thought about it


----------



## Hoser

Looks good. Nice & clean. Mind if I post a picture of the one I got last October? I don't know if you want to make this in to a "Show off your tattoo" thread so I figured I'd ask first.


----------



## Hoser

So I'm going to assume that it's ok for me to post my tattoo. If it isn't let me know and I'll start another thread for all to share pics of their tattoos.

Here's mine...





It's on my right shoulder blade. The story behind it.......

My grandfather was a part of the British Royal Artillery in WWII. He was under the command of Montgomery while he was chasing Rommel through Northern Africa. He was also a part of the battles in Monte Cassino, Burma, Marketgarden, and others that don't come to mind right now. This has his years of service, his soldier number, the Royal Artillery logo as it was during the war as well as the different regiments he served with. This is in honour of his service for my freedom.


----------



## Dcrymes84

Very cool and if anyone else wants to share their tatts and stories please go ahead..


----------



## mony

[FONT=&quot]It is really a nice picture you maked as a tattoos i also like tattoos so this is good design and i also follow your share.
[/FONT]


----------



## Josh220

It looks crooked...


----------



## eduboy

here's mine


----------



## JKnobelock

No real story behind mine... Other than i designed and drew it up myself.


----------



## MattxMosh

1 place most unusual/best color medium 09 philly tattoo convention by this guy.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Now, I have a few tattoos myself but a photo of a tattoo is nothing more than a photo of somebody else's art so, shouldn't it be in the "Off Topics" category...

Maybe it's just that I'm jealous since I can't display my favorite one. If I did, I probably would get arrested under some "porno" law and I don't feel like getting arrested tonight. :lmao:


----------



## Dcrymes84

Josh220 said:


> It looks crooked...



Maybe you are crooked lol


----------



## AlanMcGee

JKnobelock, what is that? A pufferfish w/ glasses? What's the significance?


----------



## SrBiscuit

AlanMcGee said:


> JKnobelock, what is that? A pufferfish w/ glasses? What's the significance?


 
directly from his post:
"No real story behind mine... Other than i designed and drew it up myself."


----------



## Crushy

I have an awesome family, that i'm very proud of, so I decided to get a last name tattoo. Fortunately for me I have a very uncommon last name that I could get a little creative with besides doing the basic script last name tattoo. I have to say me and my family thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## JayClark79

MattxMosh said:


> 1 place most unusual/best color medium 09 philly tattoo convention by this guy.


 
That looks like 1 pissed of duck billed platypus


----------



## MrsMoo

I'm getting a tattoo in the next few weeks, will have to post it up


----------



## _rebecca_

Crushy said:


>



Nice! 

Here's mine. The floral work on the forearm was done last year, the bird was done on Saturday. In a month, there will be more added to connect the two. I can't wait!


----------



## Big

This is a work in progress. My Uncle died last summer and had a huge love for his Harley. My brother and I want to get it sometime on the back of our arms.




This is him on his 04' Harley Road King


----------



## Kegger

Here's my most recent one.


----------



## Lisa B

JKnobelock said:


> No real story behind mine... Other than i designed and drew it up myself.




I LOVE this!!! Good work!! I love that colour!

I have 2 tats, which are plain and simple, I'll post pics if i can find some, if not i'll take some later...

*EDIT*: 

Here is my "eye of horus" but with a few tiny changes. I made it into more of an "R" shape for Robert, which is the name of my son. I'm thinking about getting some colour added to it. Maybe actually Turquoise, which is my favourite colour! But for now, its plain. It looks a lot bigger than it actually is, in this picture, for some reason...anyway, its fresh there, that was the day I had it done!!! That was 4 yrs ago. There is actually a little piece missing in the eye to make it look like a glint, but you can't really tell from the photo....time to update my photos i think!!  







Here is my other one: 
Its on my wrist! It doesnt have all the turquoise on it, thats just a stamp i had when i went to Dorney Park this year! Thought it looked cooler! Took a picture because I was thinking about getting it re-done, but now im just leaving it alone - it doesn't mean anything in any kanji or anything, its just a J and an L for Jordan and Lisa, which is my husband and I. Thats all. 






I am currently designing real good ones for my shoulers...

I need TEA!


----------



## thenikonguy

here are mine.. 
Left Arm:





Right Arm:





I've got another one that has been designed, its going on my left upper arm.. basically going to cover from my shoulder to my elbow,  havent gotten it yet though.. its going cost quite a chunk, so, i gotta do some saving.. and this darn photography thing keeps eating into the tattoo fund..


----------



## mjx729

cool  tattoo


----------



## mrs.hutch

i have 5 tattoos...  cant wait to get like a zillion more!  but idk about posting them (im just too lazy to upload right now i guess)

maybe later..

oh to the dude with the last name tat "Crush"  it reminds me of the soda... in fact i was like what the heck why get a pop logo tat?! but then i read its ur name..


----------



## o hey tyler

My tattoo:





Side note: It's really difficult to take a photo of your right arm with an SLR without a macro lens. 

The tattoo means "Quiet defines loud".


----------

